# Jammed 1911 O1991 Series 80



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

This is a new 1911 GI model Series 80 with 800 rounds of standard pressure Speer Lawman Cleanfire 230 gr ball ammo through it without a failure. I clean and lube it after every use. Last range visit with it a month ago, it would not go into battery after about 80 rounds. I noticed a piece of steel jammed between the frame and the right side of the hammer. It looked like the upper piece of the firing pin safety lever.

Colt’s confirmed this and is fixing it. I would like to know why this happened and what I can do to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Most likely a weak part that broke. Inspection of the parts when cleaning "can" help find a part that is damaged. Just remember parts can and do break from the most expensive to the cheapest made.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*How to Keep This From Happening Again* (_Guaranteed_):
1. Remove all of the Series 80 firing-pin-safety actuators and associated hardware.
2. Replace the removed parts with inert spacers, as necessary (see: Brownells catalog), or, better, with Series 70 parts.
3. Go happily on your merry way, filled with the joy that confidence brings.

Series 80 "safety" parts are there only to satisfy the lawyers whom Colt's has on retainer, nervous nellies every one.
In reality, those added "safety" parts do absolutely nothing except add meaningless complication to an otherwise purposely simple and sturdy device.

Browning's original design prevented the accidental discharge which might result from dropping the pistol by using a strong spring to resist the unintended movement of a lightweight firing pin.
Browning's system worked without a glitch for 69 years, and would be working well still if it were not for the intrusion of lawyers and their unreasoning fear of potential lawsuits.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *How to Keep This From Happening Again* (_Guaranteed_):
> 1. Remove all of the Series 80 firing-pin-safety actuators and associated hardware.
> 2. Replace the removed parts with inert spacers, as necessary (see: Brownells catalog), or, better, with Series 70 parts.
> 3. Go happily on your merry way, filled with the joy that confidence brings.
> ...


+1,000!!!! I wish I could like a post more than once!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"We endeavour to please, sir." —Jeeves (P.G. Woodhouse)


----------

